# battery for only running fish finder?



## rpijan (Jul 2, 2013)

I just bought a 12 foot jon boat and it came with a fish finder, and also a trolling motor actually however I don't intend on using the trolling motor. I just need a battery to power my hummingbird fish finder. Can anybody make a recommendation of something that is affordable, and also the charger I would need to charge this battery?


----------



## rpijan (Jul 2, 2013)

unless it won't really save me much money over buying a battery that could power my trolling motor and fish finder; in that case I'd choose a battery that could do both. My trolling motor is a 27 lb thrust and I have a 1232 boat. It's usually about 400 pounds inside the boat if it matters.


----------



## Coach d (Jul 2, 2013)

A lot of people use the battery that power game cameras. And any small 12v charger works for it.


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 2, 2013)

i use this litttle batt. cost me about 25 bucks.its 7 a/hrs and is an agm used for security/fire alarm applications. its good for about 8 hrs to power my humminbird 597 hd di which really sucks power.talk to your local battery dealer.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jul 10, 2013)

My local home depot carries those batteries in the security lighting area. They also have a 7 AH size. They are $28 & $33 respectively.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm looking for the same thing. Are those batteries water tight, or does it need a case of some sort? Do those batteries at Home Depot need a special charger? Thanks.


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 23, 2013)

they're an absorbed glass mat maintenance free sealed battery, 12 volt charger. I just picked up a 15 a/hr that's roughly twice the size for $40.


----------



## nlester (Jul 23, 2013)

Question - does a trolling motor cause interference on  the display of a fish finder when they are connected to the same battery? I've always run my sonar on a small 7amp battery with a deep cycle battery for the trolling motor with no problems.


----------

